

Which common mistakes do less experienced programmers make time after time? - awa
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/awotv/experienced_programmers_which_common_mistakes_do/

======
awa
Saw this discussion over at reddit, and wanted to know thoughts of readers
here.

